# NOT a GRCA National Field Trial



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

No field dogs here, but just have to say - this is awesome. 

I hope you guys can pull it off.


----------



## drdawg (May 31, 2011)

Megora said:


> No field dogs here, but just have to say - this is awesome.
> 
> I hope you guys can pull it off.


Thanks for the support!


----------

